# Why I get a lot of email from System Administrator about undeliverable mail????????



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't know why I got a lot of emails for System Administrator that send me undeliverable mail? The problem is I didn't send any email to those addresses and those undeliverable mails' subjubts look like spams and I don't know those email addresses. Can someone give me some suggestions?
below is the message :


> Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

its nothing, someone is using your email address for spam. They do not have access to your account, they are just using the address for return. You can either just ignored them and they will go away in a couple of days or setup a filter and have them autodeleted.


----------



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had already created some block spam rules, but how can i not to receive that kind of undeliverable mail if i filter the subject "undeliverable" in the future i might have trouble to know when my email send to someone and not able to deliver


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

that is really up to you. Do you generally get real undelivered emails? If not, IMO, if you are getting alot of undelivered emails, then it would be worth getting rid of via rules for a few days. However, you can always setup a rule and send them all to another folder and you can scan through them every so often for the real thing.


----------



## virushunter (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.symantec.com/business/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2008-040806-0433-99&tabid=1

Perhaps there is another answer!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

As sobeit says, they are most likely spam. It's another way for the spammer to find a valid e-mail address - you reply and bingo - they've got your details. We get some of these in our Office now and again, despite being behind a corporate network of thousands of firewalls. Just delete them or ignore them.


----------



## virushunter (Apr 9, 2008)

More then likely, but still wouldn't hurt to make sure all the av is up to date. What does the header look like?


----------

